# are there any other "tapers" on the forum?!



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi!

i love to record concerts and have been since 1989. i am very curious if there are any other tapers on this site who are into car audio. 

i run the suite of schoeps microphones with a grace v2 pre amp (as well as multiple others for different situations but that is my "a rig") and a benchmark ad2k 24 bit a/d converter(i know but i just love the sound of that A/D converter and in the day, it was the best, been debating an upgrade for 6 years LOL). 

just curious because i have been treated so kindly on this site and i know if there is another taper here we will have some things to share potentially.

~todd


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Hey Now....

of coarse, its been many years now, used to tape Dead shows, And String Cheese, Worked with Many from SCI to put together the patch bay with John Hart, and put together HiFi Chesse that turned into Dudleys Kitchen, that was a FTP distribution Hub. Know all the heavy's in the Tapers Family such as Charlie Miller and many others, I have about 15,000 hrs or more.............. So yea, I've been at it 25-30 years Retired the last 5-7 years, Havent done an FOB DFC in a while....... Be well Mark


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been to 96 SCI shows. John o'leary is a genius sound man. I know Charlie Miller. Lol. Been on a couple of jam cruises with him and he helped me with some hard drive space when I ran short on the boat. Good guy! 

That's awesome. I knew tgere had to be at least one taper on here.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a taper but have a large collection of phish, the slip and live dead cd's if you would like to trade. I stopped trading around the whole anthrax scare that went on some years back. I used to live on etree and ftp sites.


----------

